# Are reptile heat bulbs ok for heat supplement



## gottaloveplasma (May 21, 2015)

Are reptile heat bulbs ok for germinating and seedlings.  My light produces no heat.  I do not want to use a heat mat.


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Are reptile heat bulbs ok for germinating and seedlings. My light produces no heat. I do not want to use a heat mat.


 
What light are you using which produces no heat?

I think a reptile bulb would work......... you don't have to shine it on the plant for it to work........ if you don't have temp controller for it be sure to watch your temps close........ those things get hot.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 21, 2015)

Plasma.  Use it in a 3x3 & its a 300 watter.


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Plasma. Use it in a 3x3 & its a 300 watter.


 
I'd like to see some pics of it in action and the results....... very curious.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 21, 2015)

I just need few more things before getting started outdoor taking precedence right now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2015)

Plasma lights put out no heat?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 21, 2015)

Not really.  It's minimal plants can grow up to glass.  There is very little heat.  It is air cooled supposedly so you can vent towards the canopy.  The light is not very warm.  You can comfortably rest the glass on your skin.  Only reason glass is there is to stop the uvc from killing everything and giving you skin cancer.  They tested it w/out glass and it sterilized everything (molds & probobaly everything else) lol.  You can add them to flowering lights and they will cover more area than when they are used for growth.  They don't really add heat to the crop.  Just sunlight minus heat.  It is so close to the real spectrum of the sun.  Instead of other types of lights its a point light source and constant. There is no flickering or frequency band like hps.  I hope I explained that part right.  It makes for thicker leaves and makes for a more healthy plant.


----------

